# Hairdressing job Central Hong Kong



## rach2203 (Jul 28, 2009)

I recently applied for a job in central Hong Kong where the employer asked me what salary i would expect....HELP...can anyone give me a rough guide to salaries and living costs etc.....Thanks


----------

